# Lubricating the 4x4 drive shaft in a 1610d



## Bud in NC (Sep 16, 2003)

I recently noticed a new vibration in my 1610d. I can't really tell exactly where it's coming from but a friend who has a smaller Yanmar ask about lubricating the balls that are used instead of conventional U joints in the 4x4 drive shaft to the front axle. Anyone have any info or a diagram of where the grease fitting may be? I haven't found it yet.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bud, I'm shy about anything 4WD on even Yanmars. Winston and a few others are more knowledgeable on this.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BTW, A close sibling 4WD is the John Deere 650. Deere has exploded parts diagrams free on-line to review. I doubt much of anything changed between a Yanmar YM1610D and a JD650 4WD hardware other than engine types are slightly different. Yanmar made 25,426 of these machines on the same assembly line.


----------



## Bud in NC (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll check it out! Thank you!

I have learned the balls apparently hold the spline in place somehow.....after seeing how the "recirculating ball steering" or "encapsulated ball steering" they use on this tractor left no doubt in my mind that they were using some _serious_ drugs in the design stages.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bud in NC said:


> I'll check it out! Thank you!
> 
> I have learned the balls apparently hold the spline in place somehow.....after seeing how the "recirculating ball steering" or "encapsulated ball steering" they use on this tractor left no doubt in my mind that they were using some _serious_ drugs in the design stages.....


Or an old war history steering mechanism for Japan subs.  BUT, that's long over now.


----------

